# Pfad in einer Variablen speichern



## TheSlowlySnail (21. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich möchte RSS Feeds und XML Dateien mittels JSP und XML dynamisch auslesen. Dabei rufe ich die Feed URL die in meinem CMS festgelegt wurde. Habe ich ein Standard RSS Feed funktioniert auch alles. Tricky wird es, wenn es eben nicht mehr Standard ist, sondern eine XML. Und ab hier, bin ich am verzeweifeln.


so hol ich mir die URL bzw. der Inhalt

```
<x:parse var="doc" doc="${urlInclude}"/>
```
wenn ich diesen Teil Dynamisch halten könnte, würde mir das schon sehr helfen.

Das ist die Schleife, in der das Feed durchlaufen wird.

```
<x:forEach var="element" select="$doc/rss/channel/item" varStatus="status" end="<%=count%>">
```

Damit ich auch die richtigen ausgaben bekomme, mappe ich die alten Tagnamen auf die neuen


```
String[] rssMappingParts = {
		"looproot|rss/channel/item",
		"image|description",
		"descrition|description",
		"link|link",
		"title|title"
};
```

Wenn ich irgendwie den Pfad in der For-Schleife ändern könnte, wäre das großartig.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## TheSlowlySnail (22. Apr 2015)

Das Problem wurde mittels einem Object der Klasse SAXBuilder gelöst


```
final SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
	final Document document = builder.build(feed.toString());
```

Und dann einfach durch den Baum navigieren und nicht mehr den direkten Pfad


----------

